# TryiN TO FinD ThE SpArK...



## fyredup1286 (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, its been a great while since i have been in the gym.  I would say about 5 months.  Ever since i turned 21 i have been drinking rediculous amounts of liquor.  Its bad because everywhere i go i dont get charged for the drinks.  I just need to change.  Not only has drinking been killing me, but smoking.  I have been smoking WAY too much and im stopping.  i might have to take someone with me on this one but im ready to stop.  I have been losin wieght ever since i started drinking.  I eat just as much.  But i need to fix  a LOT of things.  IM going to be going to Rutgers U this year and ill be commuting every day.  I will probably bring my own food this way i have portion control and i know the cals/intake im getting.  I will be workin out at school, and workin out with one of my buddies who is on here.  Fyredup is ready for the change and to find that spark thatll set a fyre up under his ass.  And he thinks he found it.  



Ill be probably workin out three days a week (hopefully) depending on school work.  I will be posting on here wen i get the chance.  Ill be using 100% ON whey protein (cookies and cream)  and probably noxplode.  Ill be taking a multi vitamin and vitamin c every morning.  Ill try and post my diet on here as well.  

Im ready to get goin.  


Fyredup is BACK!


----------



## jpgeronimo (Aug 20, 2007)

I got ur back bro... 

"i used too do tricks like that back in the eighties bitch!! Im ol' school" hahah


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 20, 2007)

Good luck man, even if you're a Giants fan. 

I'm originally from Cape May, NJ and I'm an Eagles fan.  

Regardless, hope you hit some of your goals man!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Aug 21, 2007)

Reproman--thanks man.  It seems everyone from south jerz are eagles fans tho...central and north jerz are mostly giants nd jets fans...haha.
thanks for the words of encouragment.

jpgeronimo--thats right....i AM ol' school....wanna fight about it?!
Im ALWAYS teaching the young how its done.

hahaha.


----------



## jpgeronimo (Sep 3, 2007)

Tommorow is the big day homie lets tear it up!!!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 4, 2007)

Well today is the day after a couple months of being out of it, that I hit up the gym.  Ill be going today and thursday of this week...and probably monday/wednesday/friday of next week.  I will be taking it easy this week, just using light weight and basic excersizes to get back into it.  As each week goes on i will increase the amount of excercises and the weight to a certain point.  Ill be doing push/pull/legs.  At least for a while, then might shift it to something else.  Ill try and post wut i do at school, and ill be eating clean too.  Ill post today to let u know wut i did.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 4, 2007)

Alright.  Heres todays workout. 

*Cable Tricep Pulldowns*
22.5 x 1 x 10

*Cable Bicep Curls*
22.5 x 1 x 10

*DB Shrugs*
65 x 1 x 10

*WG Lat pulldowns*
125 x 1 x 10

*DB Press*
65 x 1 x 10

That was it...just for a warmup.  I didnt do any legs cus the machines werent open and i had class.  

2 Sunny Side up eggs
4 Pieces of whole grain bread
1 Multi Vitamin
1 Vitamin C
5 Sticks of Celery
1 Protein Shake w. 2 scoops ON whey
One ham sandwich on whole grain bread and mustard.
Couple bottles of water.

Thats it for today.  If i have time later i will add what ever else i eat


----------



## katt (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome to journal  world!!   Good luck with the goals


----------



## the other half (Sep 4, 2007)

u know u will get alot of support and advice from the great minds in here. keep the head up and go for it. nothing like a great success story.
good luck.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 4, 2007)

katt said:


> Welcome to journal  world!!   Good luck with the goals



Thanks!...ive been in the journal world...this is my fourth or fifth...its just i havent been on here in a really long time.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 4, 2007)

the other half said:


> u know u will get alot of support and advice from the great minds in here. keep the head up and go for it. nothing like a great success story.
> good luck.



Thanks for the support...


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2007)

welcome back.  take it easy it will all come back.. hell i just started a few months ago after 2yrs off


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 5, 2007)

PreMier said:


> welcome back.  take it easy it will all come back.. hell i just started a few months ago after 2yrs off



Haha.  Thanks a lot man. yea. surprisingly im NOT soar today.  even  though i did light weights for the most part im really not soar.  but ur right it is all comin back to me and i just have to get used to the new gym ill be going to.  but thanks for the support man...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 6, 2007)

Didnt lift today.  Too much school work and running around.  All i wus gunna do is legs and abs....I can do some abs tonight when i go home.  i walk all around campus for most of the day so thatll pass for the legs.  next week is gunna be the start of the serious lifting with push/pull/legs.  Ill have more next week.  Diet has been good for the most part.  Drinkin protien and eating salads and healthy sandwiches.  drinking a lot of water  but  a lot less then i need to be.  i gotta find   a way to get more water in me.


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

ahem..... walking around campus doesn't constitute a leg workout.... cardio maybe...

We need to see a real one!   

I agree, it's hard to get your water in when you're so busy!   Look forward to seeing your routine.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 6, 2007)

katt said:


> ahem..... walking around campus doesn't constitute a leg workout.... cardio maybe...
> 
> We need to see a real one!
> 
> I agree, it's hard to get your water in when you're so busy!   Look forward to seeing your routine.



I know wut u mean...ur right.  i just havent had tme today and tomorow i got fuck loads of work to do...and plus tomorow night is the Rutgers vs. Navy Football game...so there is gunna be heavy drinking and a game to go to...


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was gunna lift yesterday, and out of nowhere  my allergies came back.  I felt like shit all day yesterday and am even worse today.  Im gunna ride this out because i also think im getting a cold on top of it.  So hopefully ill be able to get back in the gym soon, but as of right now i just cant cus i feel like absolute shit.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well im back in the game.  Diet is lookng good nd im feeling a lot better then last week.  Today I did Push...started out light didnt do that heavy or that many sets, im just trying to get back into the game slowly. 
I gotta go right now so ill post wut i did tomorow.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 19, 2007)

Alright here is what i remember of doing yesterday in the gym.  Im not sure of how much weight, cus i wusnt really paying attention and didnt have anything to write them down with so here goes.....

*Machine Shoulder Press*
45 each arm x 10
90  "      "    x 2 x 6

*Tricep Pressdown w/ rope*
45 x 3 x 8

*Incline Bench*
115 x 2 x 8

*Decline Situps*
BW x 3 x 20

That wus pretty much it.  Towards the end with the Bench i didnt have much strength left cus i did tris first like an idiot.  My arms were shakin, it wus bad.  Gotta go tomorow hopefully.  Either doing pull or legs tomorrow.  Ill update later.

(As diet is concerned, ive been eating healthy, with salads with grilled chicken in them...spinach, v 8s [i know all the sodium is bad], plenty of water, and some coffee here and there.)


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 19, 2007)

fyredup1286 said:


> *Machine Shoulder Press*
> 45 each arm x 10
> 90  "      "    x 2 x 6
> 
> ...



Now we've got to see some more of these workouts on a consistent basis.
At least you know you should have done your benching first.   Remember to work the larger muscles first.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Sep 19, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> Now we've got to see some more of these workouts on a consistent basis.
> At least you know you should have done your benching first.   Remember to work the larger muscles first.



yea now it seems like i lost what i knew.  i dont know.  i guess its just been way too long.  i wasnt thinking straight either wen i got to the gym yesterday either, cus i still had about twelve things going on for school work that i needed to do.  Hence, the shortness of the workout.  but there arent ne excuses needed


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 1, 2007)

Still working out?   Partying too hard to post?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2007)

yea get too it man!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 3, 2007)

Believe it or not...i havent partied once since i got to school.  i am so fucking behind with school work.  lol.  i did work out yesterday for a lil bit...did push.  mainly chest and shoulders...back into drinkin the protein, still need to get no-xplode...but lil soar todayand once i get done with this week...ill be going monday wednesday thursday with a push legs pull split.  i just have two more tests this week and ill be good to go


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 8, 2007)

Back On track.

Todays workout--Push

*One Arm Tricep pulldowns*
50 x 3 x 8

*Rope Pressdowns*
90 x 3 x 8

*Machine Press*
90 x 10
110 x 2 x 8

*Upper Position Pulley Flys*
50 x 10
60 x 2 x 8

*DB Shoulder Press*
35's x 2 x 8

Good Workout.  Felt a little fatigued at the end.  Muscles were nice and swollen.  Overall keeping it light to progress and get heavier and put some mass on down the line.  Keepin good food in the system...drinkin a lot of water, and instead of takin the bus to the gym ill be walking.  Its about a half mile maybe.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 8, 2007)

why dont you do the heavier compound movements first? 

are you focusing on pre exhausting the muscle or?


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 8, 2007)

Actually...even though my muscles were fatigued...i didnt do the exercises in that exact order...i just wrote them down as i thought of what i did.  I know it sounds wierd but thats how i do it.  I do the compound movements first.  Its just that i havent lifted in a while, so my muscles dont have the endurance they used to.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 10, 2007)

Legs

*Leg Press* 
90 x 10
180 x 8
270 x 8
360 x 8
450 x 8

*Leg Extension*
110 x 3 x 8

*Decline Sit ups*
BW x 3 x 10

Didn't do any squats today, because my knee was feeling weird yesterday when I was walking.  I don't know what it was but i figured i would take it easy.  Plus the same knee felt a little off  when i was doing the leg press.  So i stopped when it started bothering me.  

Would have done more sit ups, but I really needed to go cus i have a lotta school work to do.  

Pull tomorrow.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 11, 2007)

Pull

*Deadlift*
135 x 3 x 8

*E-Z Bar Curls*
20+Bar x 3 x 8

*Reverse E-Z Bar Curls*
10+Bar x 3 x 8

*Hammer Curls*
35's x 3 x 8

*Seated Row*
100 x 2 x 8

*WG Pulldown*
110 x 3 x 8


That was it.  Actually got all of that done in about half hour cus  i have been rushing to get shit done all day.  plus the fact that nothing is going my way today and im angry at the world helped me pump all of that out.  kept it easy on the deads cus i didnt wanna hurt myself and go heavy from not doing them in so long.  good work out and felt nice and swollen at the end.  Push on monday


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 15, 2007)

Push--Monday


*BP*
135 x 3 x 8

*Incline DB Press*
40's x 8
45's x 8
50's x 8

*DB Shoulder Press*
30's x 3 x 8

*E-Z Bar CG BP*
50 + Bar x 8
70 + Bar x 2 x 8

*Machine Press*
110 x 3 x 8

*One Arm Tricep Pulldown (Cable)*
50 x 3 x 10

That was it for today. Spent more time then I wanted to at the gym, but was worth it in the end.

GREAT PUMP!  Muscles were a little fatigued but not much.  NaNo x9 is helpin me out for now.  It was hard lifting for a while there without anything pre-workout.  Sitting in traffic for two hours every day comin to school is hard enough.  Once the Nano x9 bottle is done i think im gunna go back to Noxplode.  Since im a poor college student well see how much the price got jacked up since the last time i bought it.     If its too expensive, i might just go with something cheaper, or coffee before a workout lol.   

Legs on Wednesday.  

If anyone has any comments lemme know.  There is ALWAYS room for improvement.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thursday--Pull

*WG PullDowns*
100 x 3 x 8

*WG PD (Behind Neck)*
100 x 2 x 8

*Hammer Curls*
30's x 3 x 8

*Bent Over CG Rows*
90 x 8
190 x 8
250 x 8

*E-Z Bar Curls*
40 + Bar x 2 x 6

*E-Z Bar Reverse Curls*
20 + Bar x 3 x 8

*DB Shrugs*
70's x 3 x 8

Good workout.  Solid in the end.  I think im getting more defined little by little.  Getting great pumps.

Didn't do legs yesterday because I was busy with classes and meetings all day long, and didnt have a break.  Skipped class this morning just to get this workout in ....cus i have the same thing today.  

Push on Monday.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Wow....Im back*

Im back.  Its been a while but im back.  I had a lot of shit going on recently, but now i got my head together again.  

I am now more focused on losing fat and trimming up then gaining mass.  Cus all this drinkin, im putting on the pounds.  Its light weights and high reps for me.  

Im doing a six week or eight week program where I lift 5 days a week, drink a lot of water, eat clean.  It starts with the first two weeks not having a change in weight, and me just doing a simple full body workout hitting the major and minor body parts as best I can.  The first week i would do something like 3 sets x 20 reps and I would up that to 3 x 25 the next week.  The third week I would up the weight a little bit but go back down to 3 x 20...and the fourth would be 3 x 25.  You get the idea.  Its easier to look at.  TOmorow I actually start it.  I will probably lift around 430 hopefully.  I will post what I have done then.  But until then, Im back.haha


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 11, 2008)

Good to see you back here.  Super Bowl get you excited?


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Trips...
Dude...the Super Bowl was a TRIP!!!!  IT WAS CRAZY!!! I still cant believe we won...Im sooo psyched!!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 11, 2008)

Monday

First two weeks are with six pound weights.  

DB Shoulder Press
3 x 20

Pushups
1 x 20

Situps
1 x 20

DB Side Lat Raise
3 x 20

Pushups
1 x 20

Situps
1 x 20

Reverse Flys
3 x 20

Pushups 
1 x 20

Situps
1 x 20

Bicep Curls
3 x 20

Pushups
1 x 20

Situps
1 x 20

Hammer Curls
3 x 20

Pushups 
1 x 20

Situps
1 x 20

Overhead Tri Extensions
3 x 20

Pushups
1 x 20

Situps
1 x 20

Squats
3 x 20

Pushups
1 x 20

Situps
1 x 20

Leg Lifts (Laying on ground and holding feet about 3 inches off the ground)
1 x 25 Seconds

Please let me know if this is too much to do everyday except for weekends.  Should I cut out exercises or days of the week.  Please let me know.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 13, 2008)

*go figure*

Of course just when I start lifting again and getting back into the groove....i start to feel like absolute shit.  Im sick as hell now because of all the sick people around me.  I hate it.  So I will not be workin out for a little bit until i get better.  Just figured i would update everyone.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 19, 2008)

Feelin a lot better today.  Gunna wait this week out and start again next week.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 27, 2010)

*IM Back*

Its Fyredup! and I am back once again.  I work at a gym by my house here in Jersey.  Today I will be participating in an Outdoor Fit class at 9 AM.  This consists of bodyweight and some cardio work all outside.  They do hold a 6 AM class here, but being that I am up at 4 and open the gym at 5, I dont really feel like working out in the cold at 6 in the morning.  After class today I will post what we did.  See you in a couple hours!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Outdoor Fit NJ*

Today at 9 AM I participated in Outdoor Fit NJ.  This is a class that takes place outside and we work out with weights, body weight movements, etc.
Here was todays workout.

*400 Meter Run*

(weight selection for upcoming exercises as break)

*400 Meter Run*

Then after the warm up of 800 Meters running, 

*High Knees*
*Butt Kicks*
*Side Steps*

_Stations:_ *Circuit ONE* Repeated three times

*DB Squat to Overhead Press*( 20 lb. DB's) x 10
*Up/Downs* (Bodyweight) x 10
*Bent Over Rows* (20 lb. DB's) x 10
*Pushups* (Bodyweight) x 10

In between stations:
12 lb. Medicine Ball Lunges, to and from each station.

In Between Circuits:
300 Meter Run with 12 lb. Medicine Ball.


Relay Race
150 Yd. Sprint around building with 12 lb. Medicine Ball.  
(Being I am participating in these classes, I stepped up my weight, because the class that I was in had older women in it that were using light weight or no weight at all.  So during the relay race in particular, the women were using lighter weight.)  I was supposed to go twice during the relay race, but I got out of it. haha.

Finally, 

*Leg lifts* :30
*Pillar Bridge* :30 
*Pillar Bridge to T's* :30
*Static Stretches*
*Foam Roll*

Good workout.  Wasnt expecting three times for the first circuit but it happens.  Relays were fun.  Got some good content for future use.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Circuit One]* 

*Deadlifts*_Repeated five times_
135 X 10

*200 Yard Run*_Repeated five times_

*Physioball Under Leg Pushups*_Repeated five times_
Bodyweight x 10

*Prowler Bench* _Repeated five times_
90 lbs. x 50 yards

*Circuit Two* (Arm Circuit)

*Bicep Curl* (Two times)
15 lbs. x 6 reps  (each rep held for four seconds up and four seconds down.)

*Tricep Press* (Three Times)
10 lbs. x 6 reps (each rep held for four seconds up and four seconds down.)


Dynamic Stretching
Foam Roller

Wiped me out.  The first circuit five times was intense.


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 8, 2010)

So I went snowboarding for the first time this weekend at Bolton Valley in Vermont.  It was an awesome time, I learned and was at the top of the mountain within the first hour of being there.  Got pretty jacked up however, through falling, and slipping on a cement floor before we even left the house the first day.  That night my knee was swollen and it was sooooo hard to walk.
Snowboarding is a great exercise.  Although I didnt get too soar, besides from falling way to hard, I had a great time and am glad i picked it up so quick.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 8, 2010)

fyredup1286 said:


> So I went snowboarding for the first time this weekend at Bolton Valley in Vermont. It was an awesome time, I learned and was at the top of the mountain within the first hour of being there. Got pretty jacked up however, through falling, and slipping on a cement floor before we even left the house the first day. That night my knee was swollen and it was sooooo hard to walk.
> Snowboarding is a great exercise. Although I didnt get too soar, besides from falling way to hard, I had a great time and am glad i picked it up so quick.


Well this sounds like some serious fun!


----------



## fyredup1286 (Feb 10, 2010)

Snowboarding is awesome.  I loved it.  Now i just have to get my turns to be tighter, and some other things, and ill have it.  The only thing i DONT like about snowboarding is how expensive it is.  For me to go out right now and buy a board bindings and boots, FUGGEDABOUDIT!!!!


----------



## fyredup1286 (May 7, 2010)

So, its been a little while since I have been on.  Recently I went to Arizona and Las Vegas with my parents.  What a trip.  So many cool things that I saw and learned.  Really gave me a sense of self, and how small you really are in life.  Besides that, today I am going to my buddys boat yard, because Last year around this time, he received an all wooden boat that wasnt in such good shape.  I believe it is an old Rum Runner.  So anyway, we spent all winter working on it, and after a lot of stress and headaches, it is ready to go in the water.  Had some delays and problems along the way, but yesterday the engine was tested, and she Runs!!!.  Her name is Marilda and today she goes in the water.


----------

